# dog stealing eggs any advice?



## dee086

one of our dogs has been stealing eggs from the hen house, hes so clever he waits til the hen has laid then in he goes and off with a lovely fresh egg  anyone have any suggestions atm we are keeping him chained up til all have laid but dont like doing this  someone suggested putting hot coal inside an egg shell ????


----------



## 7chicks

Oh my. I have been there. Only mine stole my eggs when my back was turned when I sat them down on the upper step to bring in soon as I took my shoes off. Turned around and my egg was gone!  Thought maybe it fell behind the steps. Nope. Pondering to myself out loud, "where did my egg go?" Looked up and someone's normally straight up ears went straight down. "Izzabelle? Did you take mama's egg?" Yep. Carefully set it in her dog bed on the couch! Snot.  She just stopped after awhile especially when she learned I would occasionally take on of those eggs and scramble it for her. Good luck with breaking your dog of the egg snatcher habit. My dogs can't get into the coop. Its fenced in along with the attached run.


----------



## Kellence

Put pot/dummy eggs in the nest area or golf balls.


----------



## shickenchit

You gotta "break" an egg suckin dog.


----------



## dee086

thanks all, hes been at it quite a while now and looks fine and fat from all those yummy fresh eggs 
its so hard to catch him as my hens lay all different times and hes so clever he knows when theyre laying its impossible to watch him


----------



## shickenchit

Dog proof the nests!!


----------



## dee086

the only way i spose is to either keep the dog tied up til after they lay or keep the hens in the run but they soooo love 2 b free n roam about 
cant think of any other way 2 keep him out of the henhouse as he fits in the door


----------



## shickenchit

You can't be mad at the dog if he fits in the door, he's gonna eat the eggs?.. You need to fix it where it can't get to the nests or in the door, (not the dogs fault) unless you really don't like the eggs. ? I'm bettin the dog ain't gonna just stop, you have to fix it, or live with an egg suckin dog.
I look at things differently than most.. ;^) My opinion of course.


----------



## shickenchit

More details or a couple of pics will help a lot, we can all brainstorm and maybe come up with an easy fix for ya Dee..


----------



## jen3910

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/76189/roll-away-nesting-box

Or raising the nest to be out of pups reach.


----------



## 7chicks

My door is too small for the big dog. However, my rat terriers fit in the chicken door just fine. Zoey learned that within her first week of being here when we adopted her. She wasn't after eggs though. Just curious about the chickens and trying to round them up. I guess, the reason we have our attached run fenced in is so the girls can be outside when they want to and be able to access the coop when they want to without having to worry about something getting them or their eggs. We let them free-range during the day when we are home to supervise so nothing happens to them. One visit from the neighbor's dog or cat is all it would take and we'd be heart broke.


----------



## dee086

hi all n tnx 4 advice, i have 1 henhouse raised off the ground about 2 ft with a ramp up to it he climbs up the ramp and this is no ordinary dog either he was able to climb over a 6ft high run we didnt believe it ourselves til we actually saw it just kept wondering how the hell was he getting out maybe i should just ditch the hens and put the dog up for movie stunts  think the simplest thing is 2 keep him tied up til eggs are collected or just hope he gets sick of eggs maybe i should just feed him only raw eggs and hope he gets sick of them ??? only joking thanks all 4 help n advice tho


----------



## dee086

7chicks said:


> My door is too small for the big dog. However, my rat terriers fit in the chicken door just fine. Zoey learned that within her first week of being here when we adopted her. She wasn't after eggs though. Just curious about the chickens and trying to round them up. I guess, the reason we have our attached run fenced in is so the girls can be outside when they want to and be able to access the coop when they want to without having to worry about something getting them or their eggs. We let them free-range during the day when we are home to supervise so nothing happens to them. One visit from the neighbor's dog or cat is all it would take and we'd be heart broke.


my dogs guard the hens thought it was just cos they were loving dogs lol silly old me no they are guarding the supply of eggs


----------



## piglett

put up a better pen or shoot the pooch
sorry to be blunt 


good luck
piglett


----------



## bebbie

keep the hen house door shut and let chickens go in and out small hole just for them. be sure and let the dog know you mean business. tell her/him NO, bad girl/boy! and say GIT..that'll do it.
Also, don't feed the dog eggs....it will get a real nose for it if you do and it'll think it's ok to eat them...common sense. don't let the dog go in coop at all. it should know its' boundaries. We just found out our german shephard/hound dog started raiding the 9 eggs we set in a nest in coop. we want to start the hens laying and setting on them so started with 9 eggs past 3 days and left door of coop open while chickens and a rooster roamed and then they'd go back in around 6pm or so. we'd go back and check the eggs (we pencilled the nine, to see if new ones were layed) and shut the door. This time when I checked the eggs there were 8 missing and 1 left in nest and only 1 new one in upper nest. no egg shells, nothing to know what happened. then we thought of our dog...yip, guarantee it was her! no the big door will be shut once hens are out roaming and they will have the small door to go in if they need to lay thu out the day. BAD DOG! 8 eggs in one day! too expensive to let her do that and not fix the problem. she's really a good dog but she knows when she's crossed the line


----------



## billybobaz

Blow an egg and cover one hole with a small piece of adhesive tape, fill the egg with ammonia, tape the second hole, leave for the egg sucking dog to find. This is what an old timer told me when I was young. You might use the larger hyprodermic needles used for giving larger animals shots to fill the eggs. That's what I did. It's kinda hard on any dog that breaks that egg but it also changes their thinking. Once the dog was identified he got a shock collar that was triggered by going into the hen house. All my critters are free to roam.


----------

